# [Script] Smali & Baksmali Batch Files



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post, so I figure I might as well make it something useful.

This hardly belongs in development, but it has really increased my productivity tenfold. Sounds silly but I really found this to work rather well as I work with Samsung based ROMs and I don't have the pleasure of working with straight Java







. I hope someone else might find it useful.

Scripts use classes.dex to compile to and decompile from to make the process as fast as possible.

http://edtdev.com/misc/smali_bats.zip


----------

